
Fuse - spking
https://www.fusetools.com
======
pier25
I really don't see the point.

If you don't need cross platform the best choice is native so you can leverage
all the platform goodies.

If you do need cross platform and have the budget you will go with 2 native
projects.

If you don't have enough budget for 2 native apps you have a few options.

Cordova is good enough for a lot of apps. Even Apple uses Webviews in its own
apps. Also check the Missive mail client all built with web technologies:

[https://medium.com/missive-app/our-dirty-little-secret-
cross...](https://medium.com/missive-app/our-dirty-little-secret-cross-
platform-email-client-with-nothing-but-html-aa12fc33bb02)

We are building a universal app that will work on iOS, Android, Mac, Windows,
and Chrome OS with a single code base.

If you need better performance you can always use React Native, NativeScript,
or Xamarin.

Why go with this Fuse thing?

~~~
DrSlem
Hi, I'm Remi from Fusetools. This interview with our CEO Anders does a good
job of summarizing what we're about:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/julianmitchell/2017/06/29/this-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/julianmitchell/2017/06/29/this-
ux-design-suite-makes-developing-mobile-apps-quick-and-simple) (feel free to
skip past the intro about why app development is A Thing :)

TL;DR We're primarily about being able to create cool stuff in less time
(cross-platform is just a side-effect of that). A lot of what we build comes
down to creating good workflows for going from idea to the final product, and
to find the right level of abstraction so that you can work very quickly
(staying focused on the real job rather than boilerplate and glue code)
without giving up control and being sandboxed.

~~~
bigbugbag
There's a "welcome ad" redirection on forbes website preventing me from
reading any articles there. Maybe choose a better place to host content you
want to link to.

Is it really crossplatform when according to your website it only supports the
two majors compuphones makers ? Seems to me it's more marketing than anything
else.

~~~
lps41
Just gotta wait 3 seconds, man. The welcome overlay on Forbes will let you
click through if you wait 3 seconds.

So much hate in your comment. Why are you so quick to be dismissive and rude?

I for one think it's fair to claim they are cross platform if they work with
97.12% of the mobile market share [1].

1\. [https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share...](https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share.aspx?qprid=8&qpcustomd=1)

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
"preventing me from reading any articles there" sounds more like someone with
no success regardless of waiting; I would be completely unsurprised if their
waiting screen broke sometimes.

> So much hate in your comment. Why are you so quick to be dismissive and
> rude?

GP raised multiple apparently valid objections. This is neither hateful nor
rude, and your efforts would be better spent on answering issues than name-
calling.

------
flukus
> Create better native apps for iOS and Android with a new breed of
> development tools.

Does no one understand what native means anymore? UI wise, native means using
the platforms widget toolkit which this does not seem to do. I'm not sure if
it's even possible on android unless they are calling into the java stack for
rendering the UI. Notice how in the MacOS screenshots they give a giant middle
finger to the current OS theme? Doesn't look like it's using cocoa/carbon
(whatever the current mac toolkit is) underneath.

I'm not sure if I'd even consider it native code on android, which would be
ART/Dalvik byte code, for better or worse. I also think transpiling from
c#/javascript to to c++ would rule it out as being considered native, but
that's debatable.

Never trust a project that will lie to you in the elevator pitch.

------
pawy
I tried Fuse a while ago and even tough I didn't really got into it it was all
very comfortable.

Lot of examples that look very promising really help to get into the main
stuff quickly.

Tough, after learning React (preact actually) ; I'm wondering what it could
help achieve more than going trough Native React. The last one is already well
implemented and is "structured" like react, merging up some learning curve.

as Pier25 said earlier tough, trouble is when you need to implement "fancier"
things. At which point you could have gotten into real native anyway.

It saves some time, but the pricing plans are ridiculous.

If you want to build a tool people want to use you need to build up something
they'll like first.

I doubt anyone could be using it since more established tools are already been
accepted by the community.

I will never pay you for a Visual Studio. I like coding with VIM or Subl, and
I look after tools that I can use with a idiot text editor.

Hope you grow up from this :)

Cheers

edit: misread plans

~~~
gloom303
Bent from Fuse here again: thanks for the feedback — we definitely know of a
lot of people who use both RN and Fuse for different projects. They both have
advantages and disadvantages, depending on your team makeup, experience and
what type of project you're working on.

Your feedback around pricing is also duly noted.

~~~
pier25
I also think the pricing is unsustainable.

Even if you are making mobile apps all year round, what if tomorrow you don't
want to use Fuse anymore? You'd need to keep on paying the subscription to fix
bugs.

What if you are a freelancer who only makes mobile apps from time to time?
Again you need to pay the whole enchilada to be able to fix little bugs from
time to time.

A price per published app would make more sense IMO. Allow devs to use the
complete experience for developing, make them pay when they need to compile
and publish the app. If you are confident that your users will love your dev
experience (which seems your stronger selling point) this would not feel like
a trap.

------
Rjevski
Looks like Electron on steroids. The landing page is nice but it's like
putting lipstick on a pig - it's still a pig in the end.

Also, I never understood why people hate native languages so much - why do you
want to replace everything with Javascript? It's shit - it's a necessary evil
in the browser but when the environment gives you something better (Swift,
Java, etc) why not enjoy it?

~~~
seanwilson
> Also, I never understood why people hate native languages so much - why do
> you want to replace everything with Javascript?

Because people don't have the time, money or expertise to write multiple
completely separate code bases for cross platform apps and having to keep
these code bases in sync will dramatically slow down your ability to extend
and adapt your product...?

~~~
BenjiWiebe
Cross platform apps don't need to have separate codebases. Cross platform
libraries and toolkits do exist.

~~~
allover
Existing is not sufficient.

Convince us one of those tools is any good, because it doesn't seem like it,
from the traction they've had so far.

~~~
vinceguidry
I want the same thing you want, but I recognize that such a thing is very,
very hard to do.

------
xb
there was a team at my work evaluating Fuse, some very vocal fans, but they
ended up going with React Native

has anybody actually used Fuse for a real product? we could not find anyone to
talk with about it and that was a deal breaker

~~~
enalicho
There is a bunch of people on the community slack who are using Fuse to make
things. Generally, any question you may have will be answered in there. The
dev team sit in there too, so it's first hand help

~~~
pawy
@bent or whoever from fuse team ; THIS is a great thing. Having a active slack
channel with people that work on and with the tool is was a great deal for me
learning other stuff. I will join you guys here :D

------
coherentpony
Why choose this over native apps?

~~~
dguaraglia
In general, it's a matter of rapid prototyping for POCs or MVPs that don't
need much. As an example, I'm currently working on a system that needs a
minimal iPhone/Android app. Just a login view and a couple buttons. I'm the
only engineer working on this, and I have way more important stuff to do than
manage two completely different codebases right now.

So for my MVP, I'm planning to use React Native to build the minimal
interface, and then (once funding clears and we can figure out the hiring
situation) I'll get one or two engineers to work on building a native app for
each system.

~~~
coherentpony
> and I have way more important stuff to do than manage two completely
> different codebases right now.

But why are they completely different? Surely the UI parts are different, but
the meat of the work done internally is exposed by a common API?

~~~
dguaraglia
iOS and Android projects look nothing alike. Sure, on the grand scheme of
things, comparing the complexity of the backend to an application that is
basically two views, the application with two views is a tiny percentage of
the whole thing. But duplicating that percentage right now doesn't buy me
anything.

------
groodt
How is this different to React Native?

~~~
DrSlem
Hi, Remi from Fuse here. This blog post (by yours truly) is over a year old
now so some details are bound to have changed, but from a tech-philosophy
standpoint I think it's still valid: [https://medium.com/fuseblog/how-fuse-
differs-from-react-nati...](https://medium.com/fuseblog/how-fuse-differs-from-
react-native-and-nativescript-525344f02aaf)

------
fapi1974
My understanding is that it is designed primarily to facilitate the
interaction between designers and devs and shorten cycle times.

~~~
gloom303
Bent from Fuse here — that's indeed our primary design goal. We believe
designers shouldn't necessarily learn to code, and coders shouldn't be fluent
in design, but getting each role to come close together and to give them a
common language and similar semantics, as well as a platform that enables
quick iterations, is important to us.

Our CEO (and primary engine coder) was interviewed by Forbes earlier this
year, and in the interview he touches on A LOT of these points:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/julianmitchell/2017/06/29/this-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/julianmitchell/2017/06/29/this-
ux-design-suite-makes-developing-mobile-apps-quick-and-simple/#7ba5cb875c7d)

Quick quote:

"Our (former) jobs as programmers at ARM gave us a front-row view of all the
capabilities of modern mobile devices, and it became apparent that most
developers underutilized a lot of these devices. As a consequence, much of the
raw power didn't benefit the end users who bought these pocket-sized
supercomputers. Secondly, the way apps are developed hasn't changed much in
the last 20-30 years. New tools and computer languages have come and gone, but
the process remains largely the same, with developers and designers operating
in separate worlds, using a different set of tools.

This is partly because collaboration across these boundaries requires a huge
amount of additional work just to translate and re-implement the vision of
stakeholders and designers into production code. In turn, this resulted in
unsustainable processes of slow iterations for testing and validating ideas.
Consequently, you end up with products and user experiences that are less
thought-through or polished, even though you've spent an unacceptable amount
of time, resources and risk to produce them.

These two takeaways lead us to realize that what was needed wasn’t another
micro-optimization tool. We had to take a step back and consider the entire
development process from through the lens of product owners and designers, as
well as developers. Fuse is the byproduct of that process."

------
skrowl
So it's like Xamarin with less performs??

~~~
gloom303
Bent from Fuse here: I wouldn't say so. Xamarin strikes us as something meant
for people who want to code C# and work within the .NET ecosystem, while Fuse
takes a completely different approach (to both how you develop your apps, and
what you spend your time on while doing it). The choice of JS for business
logic was also made to enable more people to find an easier path into app
development. Our UX Markup (that compiles to native C++ code) is one thing
that makes Fuse differ quite a lot from many other frameworks.

------
tomato45un
$125/month bye Looking for alternative React Native

~~~
gloom303
I totally get that — thankfully Fuse itself is free (it has the same real-time
desktop preview engine for both Windows and macOS, uses the same descriptive
UX Markup language, and lets you deploy without cost to both iOS and Android
like you're used to).

Fuse Studio is meant for people who want or need extra tooling on top, and is
indeed our premium offering (the Fuse Professional plan doesn't just include
Fuse Studio, but also premium components, Xcode and Android Studio library
export support, multiple viewports and more). It's definitely not just for
teams either, it's just _more suited_ if you work together with others.

There's a 30-day free trial of Fuse Studio too, so check it out and see if
you'll do more than well enough with regular Fuse.

------
baalimago
Javascript is already cross platform

~~~
andreashansen
That's... not what Fuse solves.

~~~
baalimago
then what does fuse solve?

~~~
Can_Not
You run UI components written in C++ instead of embedding an entire browser on
a mobile phone.

------
jbg_
Scrolled down to the first code sample and had terrifying flashbacks to
ColdFusion.

------
AJRF
This looks like Electron for mobile. If so; kill it with fire.

~~~
enalicho
It fills the same space as Electron, but does not function like Electron. The
majority of code is written with UX, which is then compiled to Native
components. It is also possible to have trivial FFI to native code with objc
and Java. JavaScript is only used for _some_ business logic.

------
thinkMOAR
Initially the title make me think this was about libfuse / Filesystem in
Userspace

~~~
_joel
Indeed, please could the title be named properly to reflect the site?

------
fattire
Since the submission has no legit title either, I'll just respond with:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace)

~~~
chungy
I don't really get the trend of name collisions. First React, now Fuse...
what's next, a Linux brand of detergent?

~~~
lgas
What's not to get? Pretty much all words are used as names already and roughly
in proportion to how simple they are.

This same comment chain can waste space in pretty much any thread on any
product. What's the point in having it in every thread?

~~~
paulddraper
If the name is already taken, you can at least go for _some_ qualification
(capitlization doesn't count).

For example, "Fuse Tools" (or "Fuse Apps"). As a bonus, the domain name is
already fusetools.com.

~~~
sametmax
They don't care, they win in any case. Their user base don't know about fuse,
and:

\- if they are not successful it will not matter;

\- if they are successful they will out google the original FUSE and win.

So their strategy will work for them whatever happens.

It's now just a question of moral stand.

------
tomato45un
$125 / month bye

~~~
enalicho
The free version is _free_. The only thing you would have to pay for is the
"studio", aka the dev tools.

------
nilved
Everything about this is stupid.

